# More Brown Rice, Less White Rice Could Reduce Diabetes Risk



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

More Brown Rice, Less White Rice Could Reduce Diabetes Risk US researchers suggest that eating more brown rice and less white rice, and similarly for other grain foods, eating more whole grain and less refined grain, could lower people’s risk of developing type 2 diabetes, because unrefined grains have more nutrients and fiber, which slow [...]

*Read More...*


----------

